# Quickbooks



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Anybody using the new online version of Quickbooks?

I made the mistake of letting it upgrade me, I absolutely HATE the new version and Intuit in their infinite wisdom made it impossible to revert back.

I'm about ready to say the hell with it and go back to my old Excel spreadsheets, except the invoice and printing checks features are nice, well not nice since they upgraded it but still usable.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Good luck on that one.


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Supply your own checks and I found a free program to print em.

Still looking for something to print invoices.

I still didn't like it before the upgrade and only tolerated it because of invoices and check printing, now it's full bore hatred.

To top it all off, still can't export data straight from the online version into turbo tax.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I detest Intuit's business model, I use quicken 2005. For years I've complained to them about a bug in the reporting feature. They finally assured me in the 2012 edition it was fixed. Spend a couple days getting it all set up run reports, bug still there. Give me my money back please.

They now drop support after only 2 years or something and even turn off transaction downloading to enforce it.


----------

